# cameltoe creek on the mauemee river got thees crappie



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

cameltoe creek
:G


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

PIGGYS  congrats on the fish!


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

my secret spot i named it cameltoe because of the treetrunk lol


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful fish, did you get then on live bait or artificials? Never fished the maumee, might have to pull the boat over to Mary Jane Thurston and give it a try on monday.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

rick karosa said:


> my secret spot i named it cameltoe because of the treetrunk lol


Let me guess`````The background looks like mary jane thurston park.....you went upstream to north turkey foot creek.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

live`
wax worms


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

Jin said:


> Let me guess`````The background looks like mary jane thurston park.....you went upstream to north turkey foot creek.


ive never ben to tukeryfoot ill havet to try that place if i can find it


----------



## Gill popper (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to go fishin with you sometime you must be a crappie master 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

its usually a sure thing that the cameltoe will produce!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

rick karosa said:


> ive never ben to tukeryfoot ill havet to try that place if i can find it


LMAO thats a good one buddy


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Keep it clean fellas. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Those are some nice ones. Vacation next week can't get here fast enough. Should be on fire everywhere.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

i have fished this same area your talking about and have had good luck between me and the people that have went with me have caught 
1 15 1/4 2 13 1/2 and several in the 9 to 12 inch range.


----------

